# Smith Photochromic lens worth it?



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried sum Zeal photochromatic lenses..........I ride a lot of low light conditions.......ended up ditching those......not enough contrast...........2 pairs.......bright light and sum yellows for low light.....


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I like mine. Light weight and fit nicely. Lenses are pretty good but I don't have much to compare it too aside from so old Oakley A Frames with a chrome/amber lense. Chromoapop (i think thats the official name) is an improvement from there.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I like mine. Light weight and fit nicely. Lenses are pretty good but I don't have much to compare it too aside from so old Oakley A Frames with a chrome/amber lense. Chromoapop (i think thats the official name) is an improvement from there.


Thanks for the reply, 

1)are the lens a mirror finish? I personally Don't like it when people can see my eyes through the goggle

2)in most of the promo picture it shows a purple color form the outside can you tell me if its more purple or blueish?

3)does the lens get darker or lighter depending on the condition (eg color change?)

4)Is there ever a time where they didnt work for you? super sunny days or super whiteout days?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

1. They are not mirror finish, you can definitely see my eyes
2. I think mine are pinkish/blueish/purplish depending on which way youre looking at them. Best way to describe it is an oil slick after a rain lol. (y'no that rainbowish shimmer?)
3. The lense does not get darker or lighter through out the day.
4. On sunny days I pop in my black lens. Squad XL are super easy to change out, worth it to have 2 lenses. On a super white out day I'm not sure anything can really help... but I was riding yesterday in overcast rainy conditions and they did just fine. It took a run or two to understand the conditions but beyond that I was cruising.


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

In general you shouldn't expect miracles from a pair of goggles or any specific lens. From my experience with photochromatic lenses (although haven't tried Smith's since their goggles don't really fit me) they work as intended within a certain range of conditions. You're going to be wishing for more visibility in total whiteout conditions and during full on bluebird days you'll still want a proper dark lens (although the photochromatic I/OX's come with a second lens for sunny conditions).

They'll most likely work great for anything in between whiteout and bluebird, but tbh so do most high end 'everyday' lenses e.g. Smith's own Everyday Chromapop lenses, Oakley's Jade/Sapphire/Torch Irridium etc.

While photochromatic lenses do work as intended (as in they do actually get lighter/darker depending on the conditions), they don't tend to cover the whole spectrum of conditions.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A thing about photochromic, if you are riding and there are areas where sun to shade and shade to sun...they wouldn't change fast enough (latency)...so imho, where I ride they are generally worthless....maybe not worthless...but definitely would not work for moi


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I like mine. Light weight and fit nicely. Lenses are pretty good but I don't have much to compare it too aside from so old Oakley A Frames with a chrome/amber lense. *Chromoapop (i think thats the official name) is an improvement from there*.





MrDavey2Shoes said:


> 1. They are not mirror finish, you can definitely see my eyes
> 2. I think mine are pinkish/blueish/purplish depending on which way youre looking at them. Best way to describe it is an oil slick after a rain lol. (y'no that rainbowish shimmer?)
> 3. *The lense does not get darker or lighter through out the day.*
> 4. On sunny days I pop in my black lens. Squad XL are super easy to change out, worth it to have 2 lenses. On a super white out day I'm not sure anything can really help... but I was riding yesterday in overcast rainy conditions and they did just fine. It took a run or two to understand the conditions but beyond that I was cruising.


You're confusing Chromapop and photochromic. The latter *does* change the degree of transparency depending on ambient brightness.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have chromapops and I have chromapops with photochrome. They are about the same. The big jump is going from standard to chromopop. I have only used the photochrome for 2 days but didnt notice anything magical. I noticed the chromopop lenses immediately when i fot them last season.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Chielsen said:


> In general you shouldn't expect miracles from a pair of goggles or any specific lens.


That sounds like legit advice :laugh2:



wrathfuldeity said:


> A thing about photochromic, if you are riding and there are areas where sun to shade and shade to sun...they wouldn't change fast enough (latency)...so imho, where I ride they are generally worthless....maybe not worthless...but definitely would not work for moi


This is also very good to note that it might not change fast enough and you are left with a lens to dark or too bright

It seems like the everyday lens can do everything the photochromic can do at a more budget friendly price. I was mostly looking into the photochromic because I ride in variable conditions and i do not like to change lens unless I switch to night riding or it gets to whiteout so I was looking for a do it all lens. But it seems most people are not blown away by it and the price premium doesn't seem to be worth it


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Soooooo........why the fuck didn't I get a thank you........for my reply..................didn't tell you..........what you wanted to hear............?????


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Soooooo........why the fuck didn't I get a thank you........for my reply..................didn't tell you..........what you wanted to hear............?????


I was wondering the same thing. 

What a dick.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol........I bet u were..........


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Soooooo........why the fuck didn't I get a thank you........for my reply..................didn't tell you..........what you wanted to hear............?????


HAHA you said the contrast was not good on the zeal ones which i did appreciate was just waiting for more feed back, but thank you :x


----------

